# christmas



## anj2006 (Dec 24, 2015)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY, hope you all have a good one!!!!!!:flag:


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 24, 2015)

Christmas isn't my thing but sure, Merry Christmas all and Happy New Year!. (insert X-mas emoticon here) here's New Years. :fireworks:


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hope you all find that (ONE YOU HAVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR]..... !!!


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 24, 2015)

Have a great Christmas , and a successful New year, diggers and collectors!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas all!!:fireworks:


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Goodman (Dec 25, 2015)

Family, Roast Goose, can't get any better ! Merry Christmas Everybody !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ajohn (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

